# Install FreeBSD 12.1 on and amd64 PC stuck at can't find '/boot/entropy'



## Arthurc (Sep 5, 2020)

I am trying to install FreeBSD 12.1 amd64 on a physical machine from 2010 using a 26GB USB drive and this machine only has traditional BIOS.
I created the bootable USB drive using 
	
	



```
dd bs=4M if=FreeBSD-12.1-RELEASE-amd64-memstick.img of=/dev/sdd; sync
```
 on the Debian. The machine can boot into FreeBSD loader, however, the boot process stuck at 
	
	



```
can't find '/boot/entropy'
```
 and I can't go any further.
I tried some solutions from other threads such as *hw.vga.textmode=1* *hw.pci.enable_msix=0*  but they don't work.


----------



## aponomarenko (Sep 5, 2020)

Try 13-CURRENT on it.


----------



## Phishfry (Sep 5, 2020)

How about trying the old console sc(4)
 From the beastie menu pick #3
set kern.vty=sc
boot

Or from /boot/loader.conf
kern.vty=sc


----------



## a6h (Sep 7, 2020)

Follow-up to the Phishfry comments on sc(4)

Then get a list of supported video modes:
`vidcontrol -i mode`

Test it (for example MODE_306)
`vidcontrol MODE_306`

And finally make it permanent:
/etc/rc.conf

```
allscreens_flags="MODE_306"
```


----------



## Mjölnir (Sep 7, 2020)

Disable TPM in the BIOS.


----------

